# Stopovers UK Campaign



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone read motorcaravan magazine recently? They have started a campaign for a similar system to french aires in this country called stopovers uk, according to mcm there are currently only 11 motorhome stopovers in the uk at the moment. I strongly urge all you motorhomers on this site to register your support and sign up for the newsletter at www.motorcaravanmagazine.co.uk as i feel its a thoroughly worthwhile campaign and can only benefit us all.

Being as we have the largest membership for m/home websites we would carry a fair old punch, perhaps admin could give their support, it would certainly be good publicity for mhfacts. 
Ideas are required for suitable locations, eg park & ride, national trust properties and pub carparks, anyone got any inspiring ideas?

Whaddyathink?

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Pete 
count me IN .. I think it's a great idea. I'll give it every support and hopefully we can get the ball going on this one.


Bravo ! 

Jim


----------



## 90802 (May 1, 2005)

*stopovers,*

peejay,
sounds like a great idea, have done what you suggested.
willo.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea, I can think of several places that would be ideal.

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

This borders onto something that was going on in my mind. We all read of local councils not recognising the need for parking places for motor homes and it is often suggested that letters to the council offices may help, but as we are in the age of emails, internet and so on would it not give more weight if we were to email the appropriate offices en mass. Several hundred emails to one office at a time would certainly make more impact than an individual letter, OK several hundred may be exaggerating but fifty or so would draw attention to it, it may even attract the press, and if they saw the membership of this site I think that would give even more help (providing the site could give support).

Opinions Good or Bad?



Ken S.
Why is lemon juice is made with artificial flavour, while dishwashing liquid is made with real lemons?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

An additional note,

I've posted an entry on the rival publications forums (mmm and pmh)to suggest they all support mcm on this one.

pete.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

already registered mine and the sites interest on the site peejay, havent heard anything back from them yet though

I like the concept of having UK Aires as such but am slightly wary of the rock the boat syndrome whereas normally a council might turn a blind eye to certain areas being used by mhs for wild camp spots if they were suddenly approached and asked formally they might then decide to put the dreaded NOC (No Overnight Camping) signs up / Height barriers.

Comments welcome


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

peejay, I think pmh may have censored your post - they can get a bit touchy, alternatively they may not have got around to posting it yet, I've known postings onto that site to take several days.

dave, you have a point - i'm a great believer in if it ain't broke don't fix it philosophy- but the current system is unsatisfactory - the blind eye of the law is unreliable. I think that if more authorities woke up to the fact that we are 'tourists' and they all claim to want to promote tourism, and are prepared to spend some money locally if we are allowed to. 
I avoid height barrier happy councils even when i'm in the car.

8) 
good excuse not to patronise mcdonalds :wink:


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

count me in too...


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Me to, done


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

anyne have any ideas as to how we as a community can fwd the campaign ?


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

I can't think of anything in particular that the community here can do. What I would say though is that we could keep the stopoveruk campaign informed about any spots that we think would be suitable. And I'll be sticking the URL of this site in all my e-mails to them.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Done



Motorhomer


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I have just emailed my support to them too. I really hope this campaign gets results as it be fantastic for everyone .. I may even spend a bit more time in the UK touring rather than heading straight for the port :lol:

I didn't forget to advise them of where i first heard of the campaign either! All hail www.motorhomefacts.com :wink:

Leigh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Twooks wrote; 


> peejay, I think pmh may have censored your post - they can get a bit touchy, alternatively they may not have got around to posting it yet, I've known postings onto that site to take several days.


I think youre correct twooks, so i've emailed them as well for a response, mentioning mhfacts of course.

The best way we can support this as a community is to do what some of you have done already, register your support and give them ideas, the more the merrier.

Dave, i hope you get a reply from mcm ref this sites support, maybe even a mention in the mag.

pete.


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

Whilst I fully support the STOPOVERS UK campaign, they have appeared to have made a classic tactical error. I also understand why this tactical error has occurred, as the magazine has a first priority to it's readership (including me) and it's circulation.

The tactical error relates to Wales. 

Firstly, tourism, roads, environment and planning legislation, all of which are involved in establishing Aires, come under the control of the Welsh Assembly Government and the various quangos that report to it. All things that will effect STOPOVERS in Wales are under devolved government.

Secondly, the local councils that have areas of power over this, also have responsibilities to the Welsh Assembly government in these areas. 

Thirdly, and this makes the STOPOVERS UK campaign a non starter, is that there is the Welsh Language Act, giving equal status to the Welsh language as well as English in Wales. Even at the basics of erecting signage and conducting publicity, no public body in Wales, will ever do anything that is not also in the Welsh language. 

There is a local government political reality in Wales. Two of the unitary authorities are controlled by the nationalists, and they are hardly going to support making facilities under the heading of the UK, most of the other authorities (particularly those in the 'touristic' areas have no overall control and the nationalists have sway. 

I am not making any political statement, one way or the other, just to explain the reality of the situation. For a starter, the branding and signage could possibly be STOPOVERS WALES - SAFLE GOFFWYS CYMRU. Also, the places where Airs are best located occur in the National Parks, CADW owned land, and that controlled by the Countryside Commission Wales. It might be wise to engage these bodies in discussion over Aires. They own all the car parks, existing facilities and control local planning issues. The Wales tourist Board don't yet have any policy relating to MotorHomes , which is a shame as they actually own parking and facilities all over Wales with their existing network.

Personally, I am now in Kent, but regularly weekend in Wales in my m/h. I still have family in various parts of Wales and have broached the subject over the restaurant table with various 'great and good' and these are the issues they have raised. Perhaps the Wrexham contingent on this forum could give a bit more info on the local setup of Aires in Wales, and a possible observation on tactics in the campaign. Will SAFLE GOFFWYS CYMRU likely to be more successful than STOPOVERS UK in particular parts of Wales ? One thing I do know is that the "Welshness" is very important for the Wales Tourist Board, as it's part of it's unique selling proposition in promoting inward tourism.

Any thoughts ?

BTW - Am having some very positive responses in Kent on establishment of stopovers facilities in publicly owned parking. But you never use them in the area you actually live !!


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Aires in the U.K.*

I have also registered with this site.
As an aside, but still related to stopovers, does anyone know, or has stayed there, on a parking place on the cliffs above Dover, I think I saw it in a Magazine a while back, but cannot remember how to get to it. We are going across on the late ferry to Calais, & need somewhere quiet to have a couple of hours kip


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Drifter,

That a very interesting point, why not email it to mcm, they may not be aware of this.

By the way, i can confirm that the practical m/home forum is HEAVILY censored, 2 of my posts have not appeared, so emailed them and got this response; 


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Yes you are right about the importance of stopovers in the UK, especially
> since they work so well in France. We will be giving this matter some
> ...


Absolutely no mention of my posts or the campaign. Probably why so many prefer to use the mhfacts forum!

pete


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

Just mailed my support.

I like the idea of multiple letters / e-mails to councils to highlight both stopovers and height barriers.

I also feel that any content should be polite and state that we spend money when parked up like any other tourist.

Terry


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Totally agree with all thats gone before. Why not email MPs and the Tourist Board and try selling it on the basis of also attracting foreign visitors who stay away at present because of the lack of stopovers


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

I've found some contact details that may be of use.
----------------------------------
Department of Tourism Strategy    
Wales Tourist Board 
Brunel House 
2 Fitzalan Road 
Cardiff 
CF24 0UY 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
There email addresses of tourist offices in Wales are on their website on :
Wales Tourist Offices
----------------------------------------------------------------------
The Welsh Assembly Minister that covers tourism is :
Andrew Davies AM :roll: 
Minister for Economic Development and Transport
National Assembly for Wales
Cardiff Bay
CARDIFF
CF99 1NA
Email details on the website :
Tourism Minister for Wales
-------------------------------------
Rhodri Glyn Thomas :wink: is the opposition equivilent.
Same site.
-------------------------------------
The local authorities in Wales that have tourism promotion cabinet committees that I know of are :
Gwynedd :wink: 
Conwy :wink: 
Rhondda Cynon Taff :wink: 
Ceredigion 
Pembrokeshire
Camarthen
all of which have websites with contact details.
-------------------------------------
CADW has a rather poor website  which is represntitive of all ancient monuments (car parks and facilities) they look after. 
-------------------------------------
If your in on the campaign or Aires in Wales then please put your mouse where your mouth is !!

Drifter
[/url]


----------

